# Where's the new Fluke regs?



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greeting All!

I'm getting some conflicting reports, but the consensus is that we're going to take a big hit when the 2004 fluke regs are finalized. Seems the "experts" think we caught too many fluke last year, especially bigger fluke.

I've heard a shorter season ending right after Labor Day, which will put a big dent in the great fall fishing at spots like the Old Grounds, Sea Isle Lumps, and off Sandy Hook. I've heard a lot about taking the limit up to 17 inches to match DE so there's no confusion in the bay as to where a keeper was caught. The limit could also drop from 8 to 7 (or even 5) fish. There are supposed to be more hearings in mid-March, but I don't think an opener has been established as of this date.

Weakie regs are under review again, too. Don't be surprised if the bag limit drops to four and the size limit goes up to 17 inches! No body is worried about bluefish regs, even though I thought there was a marked absence of snappers last Fall. Seems like we're stuck with the "let's try this" approach, instead of regs based on serious scientific surveys.

I assume everyone is aware that the striper slot fish is scheduled to be killed off, and NJ will return to two fish 28 inches or better (although some hardliners want to go back to 1 fish at 34 inches!)

So far no major changes in commercial regs are planned. They'll still be keeping 13 inch fluke and weakies.


----------

